
Benchmark Bets on Ruby on Rails With $3.5 Million Investment in Engine Yard - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/11/benchmark-bets-on-ruby-on-rails-with-35-million-investment-in-engine-yard/
======
nickb
We looked into hosting at EY... the prices were way too high for what they
offer (you can lease several dedicated servers for the cost of a single VPS on
EY).

But it's cool that they're getting the money... they'll be able to improve a
lot of things for the community. Merb just might get a boost and EY now
employs (at least) 4 Rubinius developers. That means that Rubinius might
finally become a real alternative to MRI. Excellent!

~~~
reitzensteinm
I just looked. I'd be prepared to spend loads more on a fully managed setup
like that, but the pricing is still 3-4x too high for me. $349 a month for:

\- 100% utilization of 1 CPU core

\- 4 Rails app servers (ie, Mongrels)

\- 640 MB RAM

\- Up to 250 GB/month bandwidth

\- Up to 45 GB storage

\- Up to 15 email accounts

\- Additional RAM: $0.25/MB/month

\- Additional bandwidth: $1/GB/month

\- Additional storage: $1/GB/month

Quick, back of the envelope calculations suggest that I'd be paying 10x more,
give or take 10%, than my current hosting costs. I max a dedicated server with
both CPU and bandwidth - your mileage may vary (especially if the application
isn't bandwidth intensive).

~~~
ezmobius
You also need to factor in redundant SAN, hardware load balancers, Master->
Slave mysql databases that do not use your slices resources. Clustered
subversion, git and smtp, dns, none of which runs in your resource allocation.
Databases are 4 core 4 gig ram for the master and for the slave. Offsite
encrypted S3 backups every 4 hours. Worldwide team of expert rails support
staff.

~~~
reitzensteinm
By the way, do you work there? You joined News.YC specifically to post this,
as well as saying something subjective like "Worldwide team of expert rails
support staff." is a bit suspicious.

If you do, that's great, I very much respect people who stand by their
products. If you think I'm being unfair, call me on it. But please don't post
anonymously. That's dishonest and disrespectful.

If you don't, false alarm. :)

~~~
ezmobius
I apologize, I should have said that this is my startup. I've been a long time
reader of new.yc but never felt the urge to post. But I am pretty excited
about what we are doing and so I was compelled to respond.

My name is Ezra and my blog is <http://brainspl.at> if you have any interest
in what I work on.

The most exciting thing about what we are doing wasn't really covered in this
article. The real news is about our Rubinius(<http://rubini.us>) and
Merb(<http://merbivore.com>) projects. We are trying to improve Ruby as a
platform for everyone.

~~~
reitzensteinm
No problem - thanks for being so quick to clarify!

I didn't realise that Rubinius and Merb were Engine Yard projects. That's
awesome. A lot of people have been bitching about stability and scalability
with Rails, kudos for stepping up and actually doing something about it.

------
blader
Their prices are pretty outrageous, but if you don't want to ever worry about
ops and deployment, they are your ticket.

------
maurycy
"Is Ruby on Rails the next Java?"... Ah, so if Java is the next Cobol, they
actually asking whether Ruby on Rails is the next Cobol? Clevah. Especially
when you realize you compare framework to a language.

TechCrunch, as usual.

------
nanijoe
I guess nginx is about to go mainstream

------
mmmurf
this is awesome... congtrats EZ!

Looking forward to using Rubinius in production.

------
whacked_new
That's a real nifty logo!

------
pius
Wasn't expecting that!

